# Slight Hitch for the Weekend Meet!



## kc5tpy (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello all.  Smokin Monkey is really helping out by providing a lot of his catering equipment for the meet.  The fridge trailer will be an EXCEPTIONALLY great addition to a food and drink weekend.  The “problem” is twofold:  1. The fridge trailer requires connection to the mains and each pitch only has one electric hook up.  Obviously he will be using his connection for his caravan so we need a connection for the fridge trailer.  2.  Each site is usually only allowed two cars ( second at an additional charge ) caravan and gazebo/awning.  Now I ASSUME he will have two cars since towing caravan and fridge trailer so where do we put the fridge trailer?

The solution is pretty simple but requires me to request the generosity of an attending member.  I am on site 82.  I have booked site 83 for the Saturday so that we have room to set up for the “Feast”, or take away which ever is appropriate.  Site 83 is also available for Friday so IF an attending member was generous enough to book it for Friday we will have it available to us from Friday noon to Sunday noon.  Hook up for the fridge trailer solved and we could set up gazebos, tables and such Friday, ready for the Saturday take away; I mean “Feast”.  We COULD even move the smokers on to that site and do all the cooking in one place should we want.

Any generous attending member able to afford the £23 Friday site fee??

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi Danny. Book it for me and I will sort it out with you on the day.


----------



## wade (Jul 19, 2014)

Pitch 83 is booked and confirmed for the Friday


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks so much Wade!  We can now set up on the pitch Friday and we have a place for the fridge trailer!  Way to step up for for the team!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi Danny, not sure what's wrong here, I have you marked as following, but I just looked through the New Post, and found this. It sems to happen a lot not just your posts.

Anyway back to business, no will be in my Motorhome + Fridge trailer so every thing is ok.

Will pitch in with Wade for the fee.

Pitch 83 looks like it's going to be the "Theatre Of Dreams"  (will explain this one for Danny! it's where Manchester United play Soccer) :laugh1:

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 20, 2014)

Man U.?? I hear they have a football team there.  I also hear they *USED* to be a force to be reckoned with.  From what I understand now the management is poor and the players should take up competition knitting.  Not that I know anything about soccer.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 20, 2014)

They was a good team until the Americans took over!!!:smilie_flagge13:

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 20, 2014)

Obviously I am not a big football fan but, all teasing aside, I think it a shame that the England squad is ranked well below the U. S. squad.  What a shame that the England team doesn't play as a team.  You folks invented the game and have the best players in the world yet they got their hat handed to them in the first round.  " Pack your stuff and head home ".  What a shame!

Danny


----------



## baz senior (Jul 20, 2014)

The problem with British football, is it's no longer a sport, it's a business and a brand. The commercial side is purely to make money, they have forgotten the roots of the sport, and the fans who follow their teams so loyally.
That and most of our national team have no idea of team spirit, they are just 11 blokes kicking a ball about.
My mate reckons if we had fielded the under 21's, they would have made it out of the group stage.

I'll get off me soap box.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi Baz, agree totally. Look at the some of the teams that progressed, a lot of them from poorer country's. Not super stars with millions of pounds in the bank.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 21, 2014)

If the U.S. squad had played the first 90 minutes like they played the last 30 minutes they would have blown Belgium away!!  The Belgium players were completely rattled at the end.  They didn't know what to do.  The US team spent 90 minutes trying to defend the goal, they completely forgot to score.  Once they had nothing to lose they came alive!  Too little too late!

2 minutes into Englands last game I told the Missus they were gonna lose.  England lost that game before they set foot on the pitch.  I have to agree with you guys, England doesn't have a team.  They have 11 prima donnas kicking the ball around.  And Rooney is useless.  Only because EVERY team in the world knows not to give him an opening.  Every time he gets close to the ball the other team have 2-3 men on him.  Now IF England played as a team they could take advantage of that.  If 2-3 players are on Rooney,  SOMEONE SOMEWHERE is WIDE open!

Gut the entire team and get some young blood in there who are HUNGRY, want to win and make a name for themselves!  THEN England would be back up there as the top 1-2 in the world where they ought to be.  I SHOULD be worrying about the US squad beating England, not thinking IF they have to play England the US team stands a pretty fair chance of going through.

At that's what little a redneck from Tx. knows about football.

Danny


----------

